# The Proposition



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone else see this yet? If you are into westerns, (this one is set in 1880's outback Australia) ... this is well worth seeing. A good looking film, very well acted, incredible scenery, but it is a bit, um,....grisly??? Seems like a mix of John Ford, Sergio Leone, and Sam Peckinpah with a bit of Quintin Tarantino sprinkled on top.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup, I rented it as it looked like it would be interesting. Strange movie, but it kept my attention somehow. I agree that it was rather gorry for a western. It's not one I'd want to own, but I'd say it's worth a rental.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Have not seen it yet but am keen as the screenplay and music is by Nick Cave who is one of my all time favourite artists.


----------

